# who's still pole sanding?



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I wasn't aware that guys we're still pole sanding so much! Have any of you guys switched over to orbitals hooked up to a shop vac? or even those machines the drywall pro's use? 

I switched as soon as I watched a pro drywall company using orbitals. The finished result was so much better than the pole! And easier on all parts of the body. And virtually dustless. 

Just thought I'd share. I don't pick up a pole sander now and never have to vacuum after I sand or plastic off the whole area. Seems like a win-win to me. If you guys haven't tried it yet...I highly recommend it.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I still pole sand, I don't think I want to hold an orbital sander and sanding a whole wall down.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rich

At the end of last year, we got the Pivit 360 hook and loop rig and realized for the first time what a joy pole sanding really should be. We fight over that thing. I will be adding the Wooster super duper duster soon to complement that program. 

We very occasionally orbital sand walls and the result is either too smooth or it can get scratchy if you try to avoid over-smoothing. I like the primer to have a little "tooth" left if you know what I mean.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

The 360 is the bomb! My employees laughed when I showed up with one after a pro-show. Now they both have thier own.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah...I hear about the small amount of "tooth" left. I guess I've always hated pole sanding and the (lack of) good results that I've seen it produce, that I was willing to switch it up and honestly it's an amazing difference.

yes, it seems a bit crazy I suppose, but the results speak for themselves

and the best thing of all, no dust which saves time, hassle, complaints, and the list goes on and on....


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't do complete houses, mostly small remodels, patching, and skim coating. I've got a hand sander that hooks up to my shop vac. It does a great job, but gets a little heavy when holding it above my head.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

EricTheHandyman said:


> I don't do complete houses, mostly small remodels, patching, and skim coating. I've got a hand sander that hooks up to my shop vac. It does a great job, but gets a little heavy when holding it above my head.


We ran into that on our crew because everyone is pretty short. I'm talking like the oompa loompas up to willy wonkas chocolate factory. So we got taller ladders and our incidents of neck and shoulder pains went down significantly in 2007.


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

I use a hand sander hooked up to a shop vacuum. In the vacuum is a fine particle bag that collects the dust. There is virtually no dust, but working above your head is a little tiring, as it is all hand labor.

Happy Painting, Paul.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I hear you guys about the over the head stuff...maybe a combination of both could work well. Pole on ceiling, orbital or similar on walls? I work out a lot, so it may not phase me as much, but I still get tired in a big room. 

...and I guess it's different if you have 2 or 3 guys sanding at once to lessen the burden (which was the scenario when I first saw those drywallers using them).

Scott, do we need to talk about child labor???
hehe j/k...midgets are much different than kids, especially when holding brushes!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

We did some pole sanding yesterday. Guess it depend on the circumstance. If sanding dry wall, we will use a hand sander connected to a 5 with water, then from the 5 to a shop vac. When doing repaints with will use a pole sander.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I still pole sand, been meaning to try the 360 just, have not made the commitment yet.


----------



## sheezahpaintah (Jul 23, 2008)

_I pole sand & dust off with a Swiffer.
<perk> _ Pivit 360 hook and loop rig _where might I find information on this, it sounds interesting. ( I googled it and came up with fishing gear ?!? )_


----------



## KCT (Feb 15, 2008)

Pole sanding makes me gnash my teeth. For repairs I'm all over the DeWalt orbital + Rigid shopvac combo. That $34 replacement hose fits the Dewalt sander outlet perfectly if you remove the dust bag. I don't know about extensive ceiling work, that's hard no matter what.


----------



## frankcanpaint (Apr 22, 2007)

*sanding*

The 360 rocks, no more chatter with old style pole sanders flipping over when your sanding in overdrive. I follow up only in both upper and lower corners with a handsander. Hope they next design a screen for the 360.
frank


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

frankcanpaint said:


> Hope they next design a screen for the 360.
> frank


I agree!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

my weapon of choice ......


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We have 4 of these now, I think. Very popular item. In conjunction of course with the Wooster Duster.


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

I pole sand all the time in between coats, and I also have the 360 which is 1000x better than a regular square sander. My motto is that I have always used it that you can never sand your walls enough! Sanded walls = flawless paint jobs!


----------



## 3awesomeinches (Oct 16, 2008)

Those 360s don't look like they handle corners or edges very well...


----------



## candlerpainter (Dec 11, 2007)

I use the 360 and can pole sand a 12x12 room with 9 ft. ceilings in 10 minutes. Smooth and no dust, ready to paint. great sander , btw i have done this for years with a regular pole sander and the 360 is 4 times faster imo


----------



## spayer48 (Aug 18, 2008)

* The 360 Sander Is The B O M B !*


----------



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

*Porter Cable 7800*

I bought the the Porter Cable Dywall Sander 7800 and have hooked it up to my shop vac. We do mainly residential repaints and only use it for bigger jobs or new construction. We really don't use it a whole heck of a lot b/c it's big and cumbersome and the pads are kind of pricey.


They do however save a lot of time and eliminate dust on big jobs when we do a lot of patching or skimcoating.


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.fantastictools.com/p-209-radius-360-drywall-sanding-head.aspx

JTP


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

*Pole sander mod*

Here is a nice mod you can do with your pole sander and get nicer results even vs. the 360.

I ripped this from my site:










This is one simple light pass on the right of photo after mod. No joke.










Here is a great Mod for your pole sander. Until you pole sand a dark paint color - chances are you probably never knew how poor these pole sanders perform.

I have three pole sanders like this one all from different companies and they all have the same problem. The sandpaper does not make full contact with the wall. Instead, the outer edges are typically the only area that touches the wall. If you were to apply more pressure towards the wall you will then get a heavy sanding spot only in the center where the pole attaches to the sander.

I used a piece of foam 1/4" thick from JoAnn Fabrics store cut precisely the same size as the pad on the sander then I mount my sheet of paper. You will be amazed how well this works and how much easier and less effort it is to sand out a house. Very little pressure is required. Here is another pole sander option from the guys at Full Circle International.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The 360 has this problem covered because it has a foam pad behind the hook and loop where the disc attaches so you can press down and get full pressure. Also, it is multi-directional and doesnt flip over. I ripped this pic from my camera.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Right. Why i mentioned changing the foam, the 360 doesnt touch this mod in regards to contact with the wall. Not even close.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Right. Why i mentioned changing the foam, the 360 doesnt touch this mod in regards to contact with the wall. Not even close.


I'm confused. Your link appears to promote the 360, but you are claiming that the steel dinosaur in your picture is better?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't think I've ever seen a 360 But Idaho is 99.9% orange peel walls.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I used a piece of foam 1/4" thick from JoAnn Fabrics store cut precisely the same size as the pad on the sander then I mount my sheet of paper. You will be amazed how well this works and how much easier and less effort it is to sand out a house. Very little pressure is required.


That's a pretty good idea I think I'll try it out. :thumbup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I too loved the 360, but it got set to the side as they didn't make screens for it. I've been using my clunky pole sander again because I only use screens. I dig the foam tip.

Anyone know if they came out with screens for the 360 yet? Or do they have plans too?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I'm confused. Your link appears to promote the 360, but you are claiming that the steel dinosaur in your picture is better?


I like the 360 for what it is, how it moves but I cant get the same results as I do with the old style pole sander modified. 

I used to rock that style on the wall and tear the drywall paper, i think we all have at one point but the extra foam makes it so the amount of pressure is very minimal and doesnt create such extreme friction to cause it to tumble and tear the wall. I do like the 360 but I still need to come up for a fix for it. In comparison, the foam on the 360 is too stiff in my opinion or the paper for them just sucks that bad. Im not sure exactly which it it or both. 

With the mod, you can lightly touch that pole sander to the wall to get the results in that photo. Its night and day difference.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i use the 360, the old pole sander hasnt been used since i got the 360.

when i did use the old style, id opt for the el-cheapo plastic ones without wing nuts. no gouging with those in the event of a wipe out.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnthepainter said:


> i use the 360, the old pole sander hasnt been used since i got the 360.
> 
> when i did use the old style, id opt for the el-cheapo plastic ones without wing nuts. no gouging with those in the event of a wipe out.



AND, they don't "wipe out" as easily. But on the down side, they don't swivel as easy either.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you keep it at a 45* angle when you sand?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

daArch said:


> AND, they don't "wipe out" as easily. But on the down side, they don't swivel as easy either.


True. I like the metal ones best. Once you get the hang of them & gouge a few walls, they're good stuff.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

johnthepainter said:


> i use the 360, the old pole sander hasnt been used since i got the 360.
> 
> when i did use the old style, id opt for the el-cheapo plastic ones without wing nuts. no gouging with those in the event of a wipe out.


How do you get below and around outlets close to a corner with the 360? Or the area between the rooms light switch and a door casing?

Thats the major CON of the 360 is its footprint is huge.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I am going to pick up some foam from JoAnn hopefully this weekend :thumbsup: thanks!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Well I bought a 360 last night, used it a bit.. lil too early to tell but it did remove alot of material really fast.. haven't used it enough to tell if I like it a bunch, keeps on coming unscrewed from the pole... don't like that. I think I will enjoy it though, again I only used it for 5-10 min so far.


----------



## rennaux (Nov 29, 2008)

where do they sell the 360?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

rennaux said:


> where do they sell the 360?


around here most independent paint stores have them now... Small tools stores have them also... Not sure if SW carry's them but I am sure some SW guys on here will tell if they carry them..

Certainly you can get them online as well.


----------



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

All SW's should carry them.


----------



## ozipainter (Dec 14, 2008)

anybody know of any stores that will ship the radius 360 to Australia, i have made a couple of online inquiries regarding shipping to aus but never seem to get a response from them, not a lot of point advertising international shipping if you can't have the decency to reply to a shipping quote  i paid $55usd for a graco FF210 tip the other day that are readily avalible for $30 from the US (end of rant )so if anyone has a link to a site that will sip the radius 360 sander that would be a appreciated


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ozipainter said:


> anybody know of any stores that will ship the radius 360 to Australia, i have made a couple of online inquiries regarding shipping to aus but never seem to get a response from them, not a lot of point advertising international shipping if you can't have the decency to reply to a shipping quote  i paid $55usd for a graco FF210 tip the other day that are readily avalible for $30 from the US (end of rant )so if anyone has a link to a site that will sip the radius 360 sander that would be a appreciated


Try this guy. Use the contact page and tell him 'Pete from Scotland' said you may be able to help.

He (Terry) is really helpful and I would magine he's ship to oz no problem. bought a full set of drywall tapng tools from him and he shipped them here (UK). I got the stuff within 2 days of payment.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

> anybody know of any stores that will ship the radius 360 to Australia, i have made a couple of online inquiries regarding shipping to aus but never seem to get a response from them


You could try: www.thepaintstore.com


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Here is an international retail locator for the 360 and all of their products:

http://www.fullcircleinternational.com/locator/


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have used it for a bit now, and although it doesn't "flip" it will go up on the end and sand a pretty narrow band out of the wall... don't really like that, but I am sure it is just me getting used to it. Other than that I like it.


----------



## ozipainter (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for your reply s guys, have made some inquiries, so hopefully should get sorted after the holidays 

merry xmas all


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

ozipainter said:


> anybody know of any stores that will ship the radius 360 to Australia,


You might try : www.thepaintstore.com I have used them and gotten email responses back pretty quick.



i have made a couple of online inquiries regarding shipping to aus but never seem to get a response from them, not a lot of point advertising international shipping if you can't have the decency to reply to a shipping quote [/quote]
I don't know if they go international.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

ozipainter said:


> anybody know of any stores that will ship the radius 360 to Australia


Maybe try: www.thepaintstore.com



> My emails have been returned from the painstore promptly


Great service and prices


----------



## josey wales (Mar 1, 2009)

So with the 360 what do you do when you need to change paper? Must you buy only their replacments, how does the paper actually attach?


Thanks


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a 360 but i like to use my porter cable 7800 hooked up to my vac on new sheetrock.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

josey wales said:


> So with the 360 what do you do when you need to change paper? Must you buy only their replacments, how does the paper actually attach?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Its hook and loop. You buy their discs in different grits. The discs last a long time. Good quality stuff.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Msargent said:


> I have a 360 but i like to use my porter cable 7800 hooked up to my vac on new sheetrock.














josey wales said:


> So with the 360 what do you do when you need to change paper? Must you buy only their replacments, how does the paper actually attach?
> 
> 
> Thanks


you have to be uber careful taking the "paper" off after done using it. Or it will easily tear. I save the used pads for areas I need less aggressive sanding.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Msargent said:


> I have a 360 but i like to use my porter cable 7800 hooked up to my vac on new sheetrock.


I do this on repaints, but the 360 is a nice tool to use IMO on new construstion. If your useing a orbital on new walls must be a bad prime job.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Is pole sanding more geared toward smooth wall? I can't imagine pole sanding for orange peel.... I pole sanded once in my career and that was because the orange peel was shot so bad that I didn't have a choice... And no... I have never painted smooth wall..... Everything out here is orange peel (most everything...)


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Is pole sanding more geared toward smooth wall? I can't imagine pole sanding for orange peel.... I pole sanded once in my career and that was because the orange peel was shot so bad that I didn't have a choice... And no... I have never painted smooth wall..... Everything out here is orange peel (most everything...)


Ya lost me......:blink:

I sand walls to get rid of mostly inperfections in drywall, point up, dust, hairs, boogers, and woo. I guess in Maryland I'd say we like smooth walls.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

MDRocket said:


> Ya lost me......:blink:
> 
> I sand walls to get rid of mostly inperfections in drywall, point up, dust, hairs, boogers, and woo. I guess in Maryland I'd say we like smooth walls.


I can understand pole sanding new construction, but not repaints.. eh?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I can understand pole sanding new construction, but not repaints.. eh?


we pole sand (360) our repaints... lots a roller hairs, boogers from builders paint or other crappy painter before us... 


I am amaze sometimes that we deal with smooth walls and use guys out west and south have it easy with those orange peels and knock downs


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Repeaints get sanded 90% of the time on my jobs with orbital sanders to get them nice and smooth. Most repaints I have done of late a pole sander aint gonna cut it.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I use this system whenever it's possible to (ignore the mixer):










The vac goes on/off when the sander is turned on/off so the dust and any noise is kept to a minimum. It does an excelent job but it can be a bit big/bulky to use in some situations. I revert to the pole sander then.


----------



## 3INCHCORONA (Mar 19, 2009)

the full circle 360 is the best thing since sliced bread. i still incorporate a rectangular pole sander by gator grit, which is also hook and loop aswell has a thick foam seat for the paper, much better than richard or even a super sander. the foam is tapered too great for tight spots
its 2009 people go get a 360 sander youll live longer trust me.


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 12, 2009)

I loved the round sanders , but glad to say I have made the switch also. Both are great tools. any suggestions on my site http://www.caseysbuilding.com
I appreciate all feedback.


----------



## Hansen team (Apr 26, 2008)

3INCHCORONA said:


> the full circle 360 is the best thing since sliced bread. i still incorporate a rectangular pole sander by gator grit, which is also hook and loop aswell has a thick foam seat for the paper, much better than richard or even a super sander. the foam is tapered too great for tight spots
> its 2009 people go get a 360 sander youll live longer trust me.


before i run down and buy tell me more


----------

